# First buck board bacon and Canadian bacon



## welbigm (May 26, 2013)

Well went to SAMs today to do usual decided to try buck board and candiam bacon... I used pops brine for both I added jalapeño to the buck board and plan on cold smoking that with apple with the brand new amnps that arrived on Friday... 















image.jpg



__ welbigm
__ May 26, 2013


----------



## daveomak (May 26, 2013)

Good plan....   Pops brine is good for bacon......   Dave


----------

